# Cat in a studio flat - will he/she keep us awake at night?



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping you can give me some advice. We own a studio flat (i.e. one room for everything, sleeping, eating etc with a separate bathroom) and desperately would like a cat. We have thought this through for many years and would be responsible pet owners. We both work, although come back for an hour at lunch and would be able to provide a loving, indoor home. We live in the city and it is too much risk to allow a cat outside - every other tree has a poster on it for a lost cat and we couldn't put a cat or ourselves through that.

Anyway, sorry I have gone off topic. My question is: *do you feel a cat could live happily in a studio flat and secondly, do your cats, as they get older sleep through the night?* This for us is the biggest issue as we would have nowhere to put the cat, i.e. we can't shut him or her in a separate room. We plan to get a kitten and wouldn't expect him or her to sleep through at the start but do they adapt to routine and end up happy to sleep at night or will we be faced with a cat keeping us awake by running around and wanting to play at 3 in the morning?! I'd really appreciate your thoughts and experiences!

Thanks very much in advance,

Hannah


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi there welcome to the forum . Personally i feel one room is far to small for an indoor cat. I have an indoor cat but our house has 14 large rooms for him to explore . Also i dont work so he has company on and off all day really .iv also started taking him out of a leash in our garden as he seems to need that extra stimulation of being outside. 

Kittens have so much energy to burn off i think if left alone all day in one room there could become behavioural issues. Have you thought of maybe adopting an older rescue cat who wouldnt be so energetic and may be used to living in a small flat etc.?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Personally I think a studio flat is too small for a cat if it is to be kept indoors all the time.

You are right to have concerns about cats not sleeping through the night, some do & some don't. My two are 7 & 8yrs old & constantly wake us up with their playing as they chase each other up & down the stairs but at least we can shut our bedroom door if it gets too much


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you both for your replies, I completely understand what you are saying. Unfortunately, for us a house with 14 rooms will never be possible, a studio flat where we live in the same price as a huge house in other areas! We had considered adopting an older resue cat but none of the rescue centres local to us will allow a cat to go to a home with no garden. We wouldn't be out all day as we come back for an hour at lunch and sometimes my partner works from home. I appreciate what you are saying though about space so thanks for your comments


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I also doubt I will be lucky enough to have a house with 14 rooms either!!

I don't think you have to have a palatial home but having another room or two would make all the difference. 

Also litter trays, whilst can be kept 'smell free' won't be the case if your cat decides to use it just when you are about to have dinner 

It can be diffcult but waiting until the time is right is the best option


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Can i just clarify my post i didnt mean you need a large house.my point was even though we have that amount of room because prince is indoor he can seem frustrated thats why iv started taking him out.

I wanted to give an example of how indoor cats do need more stimulation than outdoor cats . Being in one room only doesnt leave much to explore really.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic but I think we need pictures of Siberiancats home!! and when can we visit for a PF's Garden Party???


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry, but I think a studio flat is too small. I know this is not what you want to hear but I'd rather be honest.

You need to think about what you'd need for the cat too.... Feeding space, separate drinking place, a litter tray as far away from food as possible, scratching posts, baskets.....then there's other things like storage room for a cat carrier for vets visits, feed storage, litter storage etc etc.

Logistically, whilst your heart is in the right place, I would be astounded if you could ensure enough room and harmony for a happy cat.


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying! I see exactly what you're saying. What about leash walking or rides in the car? I know this sounds totally crazy but I'd be so sad to think we can never have a cat because of the size of our home! Would it be enough to provide lots of entertainment whilst we are in, i.e. toys, games, etc and loads of play? Maybe this is just something we won't be able to do after all. I phoned the local vet who said cats do fine in very small spaces as long as the stimulation is there. He couldn't comment on the sleeping thing though?! I would rather not have a cat than it be unhappy though, you can't be selfish when it's another life


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Just like humans all cats are different . Some may be perfectly happy living like that others might hate it. You wouldnt know until you got one and that would be the risk you would take. Then if things didnt work out would he/ she end up in a rescue. I do feel sorry for you as its clear you really want a cat.

Although most rescues have policies that the cat should be allowed out. I have seen some where if its a rather nervous or older cat that they would only allow them to go to an indoor home.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

You can increase space by putting up shelf runs, an older cat might be better as mentioned, you could consider an FIV+ kitty, most rescues suggest they are kept as indoor cats.


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Re sleeping i think although eventually they would get into a routine i think you will have many sleepless nights with a playful kitten jumping on your head etc . Prince is very quiet at night so im assuming hes asleep lol. Wouldnt want him in my bedroom at night though as if he sees any movement under the duvet he attacks it !lol


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

You are clearly giving this a lot of thought and I am impressed that you are looking into it all thoroughly instead of just going out on a whim and getting a kitten and then suffering the consequences.

The two things that spring to mind are the nature of the cat / breed etc and you say it's a studio flat but do you have access to outdoor space etc?

I had two cats, one of whom slept all night on my back and the other who preferred to stay with the dogs or go out overnight.

I can't help thinking (and will probably be shot down in flames for suggesting it) that a home has to be better than a rescue cage especially as loving caring owners.

However I don't think a kitten is the best idea and in your position would be considering an ex breeding cat where the breeder can advise you on temperament. It may mean a wait tho.

Obviously a calmer breed (not an oriental or Bengal etc) tbh I'd be leaning towards a BSH. 

Walking on a lead etc tho is a nice way to give them some external stimulation and exercise.

I guess a lot depends on floor space, wall space facilities etc.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siberiancat said:


> Re sleeping i think although eventually they would get into a routine i think you will have many sleepless nights with a playful kitten jumping on your head etc . Prince is very quiet at night so im assuming hes asleep lol. Wouldnt want him in my bedroom at night though as if he sees any movement under the duvet he attacks it !lol


LOL, same as my Basil, he loves to attack feet in the middle of the night!

My tow aren't young & are still quite active some nights, others they sleep through but they have never really gotten themselves in to a routine as such.

I do think that with toys, etc mental stimulation can be provided but I do think more than one room is required.

You probably wont be in your place forever so don't think you will never have a cat. I waited years for a dog (nothing against my cats but I wanted a dog so badly as I enjoy walking) & am so glad I did as things just wern;tb right for this before.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my bigger boys shadow and lightning will sleep threw the night and they quickly adapted my routine, altho i did use to give them their last feed quite late about 3-4am and they slept threw cause they werent hungry, but now they get their last feed about 12-1 am cause i sorted my sleeping patterns out a bit but they still sleep threw.

but the kittens are a nightmare, as theres four of them and they are still too small to have roam of the house at night so i have to shut them in with me, they're up at 5 or 6 playing about  i dont know what it would be like with just a single cat tho, altho when fluffy girl was alive she did used to wake up at about 5am which used to annoy my sister, but i think each cat is different

you could get a small dog cage for night time, this is what one of my friends is currently having to do as her house is a studio flat and she has a 16 week old kitten who is an absolute nightmare, and just for his own safety she has to shut him away when shes asleep or out, and just puts his litter and some water in there with him. but she only has to do this cause hes really fearless and managed to sprain two paws with only 5 days in between the incidents, and as it was happening when she werent im she couldnt remove whatever was causing it so just had to shut him away!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> my bigger boys shadow and lightning will sleep threw the night and they quickly adapted my routine, altho i did use to give them their last feed quite late about 3-4am and they slept threw cause they werent hungry, but now they get their last feed about 12-1 am cause i sorted my sleeping patterns out a bit but they still sleep threw.
> 
> but the kittens are a nightmare, as theres four of them and they are still too small to have roam of the house at night so i have to shut them in with me, they're up at 5 or 6 playing about  i dont know what it would be like with just a single cat tho, altho when fluffy girl was alive she did used to wake up at about 5am which used to annoy my sister, but i think each cat is different
> 
> you could get a small dog cage for night time, this is what one of my friends is currently having to do as her house is a studio flat and she has a 16 week old kitten who is an absolute nightmare, and just for his own safety she has to shut him away when shes asleep or out, and just puts his litter and some water in there with him. but she only has to do this cause hes really fearless and managed to sprain two paws with only 5 days in between the incidents, and as it was happening when she werent im she couldnt remove whatever was causing it so just had to shut him away!


How long is he in a cage for then? If the cat is caged during the day when the owner is out at work then again when they are asleep that is a LONG time to be confined


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> Obviously a calmer breed (not an oriental or Bengal etc) tbh I'd be leaning towards a BSH. .


 you haven't seen my 1 year old charge around the house


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> How long is he in a cage for then? If the cat is caged during the day when the owner is out at work then again when they are asleep that is a LONG time to be confined


lol no she doesnt work atm i just meant when shes out like doing a shop or something,but it was the vets advice just while he calms down 
she doesnt put him in there till about 2-3 and shes up at 7 and if she does go out its only 2 hours max, any longer someone comes to keep an eye on him and feed him.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

happycat12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you both for your replies, I completely understand what you are saying. Unfortunately, for us a house with 14 rooms will never be possible, a studio flat where we live in the same price as a huge house in other areas! We had considered adopting an older resue cat but none of the rescue centres local to us will allow a cat to go to a home with no garden. We wouldn't be out all day as we come back for an hour at lunch and sometimes my partner works from home. I appreciate what you are saying though about space so thanks for your comments


There are some rescue centres that specialise in cats who are indoors-only, those who have always lived indoors or those who may have some special needs where they cannot go outdoors. Some breeds like Persians for example, are very laid back so don't need as much space and have to be kept indoors anyway. Take a look at this link:- Indoor/ flat cats | RSPCA London Don't give up hope!


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Kittens need a lot of play to burn off energy and you may find a studio too small when a little one is climbing the walls! My cat has just turned 4 and he still has a mad 15 minutes every other day when he starts tearing about and that is with full run of the house and garden.

As far as night time sleeping our cat does settle as night and most nights does not disturb us but as a kitten he was a pest- climbing on bed, biting feet etc.

In a studio you won't have anywhere to confine a cat when you just need some quiet time! And equally when a cat wants to be alone he may feel he has nowhere to hide.

However, I don't think it means you could never have a cat. Yes, a studio is small and you may sometimes feel like you want a bit more space, but I think there are ways you could make it work.

For example what about an older cat from a rescue which is being overlooked as everyone wants a kitten. With an adult cat their personality is already formed and you will know before being considered whether they are a lap cat or need a lot of space. Also you may find an adult cat used to living indoors and not pining to go out. To me if the option is an adult cat living out its days in a rescue cattery, or living in your studio, I chose the latter.

If you are prepared to make changes to your flat you can build shelves, perches, hiding places for a cat to make the area more suitable. You can get floor to ceiling climbers too.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Archer said:


> I can't help thinking (and will probably be shot down in flames for suggesting it) that a home has to be better than a rescue cage especially as loving caring owners.
> 
> However I don't think a kitten is the best idea and in your position would be considering an ex breeding cat where the breeder can advise you on temperament. It may mean a wait tho.
> .


Completely agree with you  not ideal but by far preferable to living in a crate.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

It's not actually the kitten that take's up all the room, it's all the stuff you buy for it :yikes:

I live in a 2 bedroom flat, so not exactly huge, but EVERY room has something that belong's to the cats :eek6: My poor daughter, when she comes to stay, has to clear out her room of cats stuff before she can even get to the bed 

As your's is a studio flat, you must remember you need food bowls, and a litter tray all in that one room ..... and that's just the basics. As it will be an indoor cat, you will also need to provide lots of toys and preferably a cat tree, or big scratching post. It really does start to mount up, and overtake your living space!!

As for the sleeping through the night, both mine do ..... though it did take a while, well Molly did! We had about 4 months of sleepless nights with her :thumbdown: Manny on the other hand has never been a problem  They both now know that when the lights get turned off at night its bedtime. They both still come for a cuddle before they settle, but it's not long until they go and find their spots to sleep in.

Unfortunately until you get a cat, you really dont know how they are going to behave. As a previous poster mentioned, Persians are renowed for being very laid back and very lazy! Unfortunately Manny didnt read the rule book


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

id rather get an older cat kittens can be nuisances trust me ive got 6... 4 at the early kitten stage tho lol but they climb up my leg when im making coffee


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to fly in the face of popular opinion here (yes, I've got my flack jacket on).

If your studio is a big flat and you're prepared to allow it to be taken over by cat things and alter it as necessary, then there's no reason that you couldn't keep a more laid back breed such as a Persian. As Jenny mentioned, I rehomed one of last year's litter of kittens, Manny, to a flat. If the owner had not been prepared to alter her space to accommodate the cat's needs, then I wouldn't have done this, but as Jenny admitted (rather sheepishly at first until she saw the state of my own house) that her living space was taken up with cat toys, then this wasn't a problem for me. Space isn't the issue (within reason, of course). Stimulation is the main problem.

So, things you need to consider. Would you be happy for your living space to be taken up with food and water bowls, litter trays, scratching posts, beds, shelves, floor to ceiling climbers, all manner of different toys? Could you cope with that even if you were to have visitors round? I know some people hate visitors to see their rooms fully of toys, but as Jenny can tell you, I make no apology for it, and just instruct visitors to watch where they step, and to occasionally throw a ping pong ball for a kitten to chase. My friends think I'm nuts, but they still come to see me, so it couldn't be all that bad.

Next, what type of cat do you want? If you definitely want a kitten, then you need to go for a laid back breed. Although I love the ragdoll, they do grow quite big, and that will make the space seem all the more limiting. I'm totally biased of course, but the Persian sounds perfect as long as you're prepared to keep on top of grooming. Again, as Jenny mentioned, I try to get my kittens to a point where they're sleeping right through the night before they go to new homes. I do this by taking them all into bed with me as soon as they're litter trained so that they learn that bed time is for sleeping, and day time is for playing. It has worked so far. They do tend to get into a routine relatively easily, and are one of the quietest cat breeds. They don't tend to jump, but like to climb to places instead. They are probably the least active of all the breeds, preferring to sleep the day away, although to be fair, my last litter were all over the place and absolutely loved to play. Still, they were never destructive with it mainly, I think, because they always had loads of cat toys down all the time. Persians have a quiet voice and have been described as the perfect apartment cat. If you work all day, you may need to think about getting 2 cats, either that, or devoting almost every evening/lunchtime to playing with the little one.

If I thought the owners were comitted enough to give the kitten a good life, then I'd have no problem letting a kitten of mine go to a studio flat. I had a friend in canada who kept his two cats in a studio and they were perfectly happy because he gave them a lot of time and stimulation.

The next thing you need to consider is your situation. Can you afford a cat and all the vet bills they will bring? And what happens if the kitten simply cannot settle in such a small space? Would you move to accommodate the cat, or would they go back to the rescue/breeder from whom they came?

You do seem committed if you're already considering leash walking your cat. Most cats don't like travelling, but I've found that this is because they have so little exposure to it, and are only usually put in the car to go and see the horrible vet. When I got one of my girls a few years ago, she was frightened of her own shadow. So I bought a special type of pet carrier which straps on your chest, harnessed her up and took her everywhere with me for weeks on end. In the end, she'd sit up tall in that carrier and watch everything going on around her. She absolutely loved it. That same cat happily goes on a harness and lead to travel on trains with me, and woe betide me if I ever put her in a carrier to take her to shows as she shrieks at me all the way until I take her out for a cuddle. So again, with persistance and commitment, there's no reason why you couldn't take a cat in a car or for a walk on a leash.

If you'd like any more information about the Persian in particular or coping wiht a cat in general, please just get in touch with me as I'd be happy to help. I know how rotten it feels to desperately want a cat and not be able to have one. I went through two years plus got rid of the OH before I finally got my first!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> . Persians have a quiet voice and have been described as the perfect apartment cat.


Molly has the quietiest voice, but Manny :yikes: He never shuts up lol He sounds like a pig at the trough when he's eating, his purr sounds like a tractor, he chirps constantly when he's playing, he chirps when he's lost, he chirps when he wants a cuddle .... it's no wonder Molly is so quiet, she cant get a word in!! lol He is perfect though :001_wub:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm keeping 4cats in a 2 bedroom flat.. admittedly it has a few more rooms than a studio flat and is quite spacious.. but there are 4 cats! And they all seem happy. They never keep me awake at night, when i sleep, they sleep. 
If you're getting a young cat or kitten then you could even get it used to walking on a leash so he can get some more excercise if you think that would be a good idea.
Otherwise, if you do get one, be prepared to turn your space into a cat palace, give him plenty to do, stuff to climb on, high shelves or whatever so he has a few levels, same space but multiple levels..
Also - get your cat from a rescue centre then you will never feel guilty, cos no matter how small your flat it's better than a cage at a rescue centre or a euthinasia injection.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

porps said:


> i'm keeping 4cats in a 2 bedroom flat.. admittedly it has a few more rooms than a studio flat and is quite spacious.. but there are 4 cats! And they all seem happy. They never keep me awake at night, when i sleep, they sleep.
> If you're getting a young cat or kitten then you could even get it used to walking on a leash so he can get some more excercise if you think that would be a good idea.
> Otherwise, if you do get one, be prepared to turn your space into a cat palace, give him plenty to do, stuff to climb on, high shelves or whatever so he has a few levels, same space but multiple levels..
> Also - get your cat from a rescue centre then you will never feel guilty, cos no matter how small your flat it's better than a cage at a rescue centre or a euthinasia injection.


That's how I feel about my 3 - two of them have been saved from a very overcrowded house where they could not get the best food or care or individual attention, and the other one has been saved from a flat with rough children who allowed him to fall out of a window and injure his back!!!  
So even if I do have to live in a small flat myself one day, at least I will know they have a better life with me than the one they would've had. 

I'd definitely turn my flat into a cat palace, it would be great!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Hannah!

We live in a two bedroom (and we got a cat when living in a one bedroom apartment) and a door (or two) doesn't keep her from waking us up in the middle of the night. After many sleepless nights, and a couple where I had to sleep on the living room to calm her down, we caved in and let doors open and now she sleeps on our bed (and wakes us up every two hours for cuddles, play and food).

If sleeping is your priority, don't get a cat. Have said that, I must say that life without a cat is so boring that sleeping is the better alternative!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Hannah, you say you live in a one room studio flat, but can you give us an idea of how big it is? 

I have an acquaintance who lives in a one room loft studio and the floor space is huge, plus there is high vertical space too. That kind of set-up would be fine for a cat, as there would be plenty of space on the floor for keeping their litter trays and food well apart, plus room for their scratching posts and cat trees, also plenty of vertical space for putting up perches, sleeping places etc, and of course still room in the studio for the human occupants too!

As previous posters have wisely advised I also think an older (rescue) cat would be a better bet than a kitten if you are concerned about your sleep. Also with a kitten you are not going to know until he/she is fully grown whether they will accept living indoors 24/7. (not all cats take to the indoor life, even if they are kept indoors from the start: - years ago I had one who didn't, and I had to move to somewhere where he had outdoor access). 

If you were to get a rescue cat that has always lived indoors, perhaps due to a special need, such as deafness, or (as a previous poster said) maybe a FIV+ cat. 

I suggest trying rescue Shelters further afield, and saying you are willing to take a cat with special needs who must be kept indoors. I am sure one of the Shelters will bite your hand off with eagerness!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so Manny's the exception to the rule... Although to be fair, Millie never shuts her gob either!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think you have been given a lot of useful suggestions so far.
Personally, I would also advise you to take an older cat, a quiet, laid back cat or a special needs cat.
If you get a cat that has already spent some time in a rescue, or one whose previous domestic situation is well-known, you will know whether this particular cat will suit your housing situation and lifestyle.

The space available to a cat is not defined by floor space only, you can vastly increase his living space by turning your flat into a cat-friendly home. I copied a few links to examples of Japanese cat-friendly houses in another thread (Japanese houses are notouriously small).

Maybe these solutions will give you some inspiration as to how to make your flat a nice place for your future cat to live in.

Unbelievable Cat-friendly House Design from Japan | moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

» Cat-friendly house by Asahi Kasei Kirainet.com - A geek in Japan

House Taishido: Cat-friendly Tokyo Residence Designed by Key Operation | moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Coolest Cat friendly House Design from Japan » Furniture | Architecture | Interior Design

Cat Friendly House Design - Virtualfunzone


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Please please think of the cat - one room is too small for a cat.
You don't have to have a house with 14 rooms just a bit more room.
I expect you will move to a bigger flat at some stage so could you just not be patient and wait until you have more suitable accomodation.
Yes I know it is a lot to ask in this day and age when people want instant gratification but I beleive the cats welfare should come first.
I think keeping a kitten in one room would be very wrong- little better than confining it to a cat run to live in.
I know some people will say they know someone who keeps a cat in one room and it is happy - well the cat has not got much choice so makes the best of a bad situation.
If you think of the nature of a cat do really think a cat won't be frustrated kept confined within four walls?
If you really must get a cat then give a home to an old one that just wants to sleep a lot - but please do not get a kitten.
When I did home vetting I once turned down a home from a girl living in a studio flat - needless to say she went out and bought one from a pet shop. 
Two weeks later she called me and asked me to rehome it as she realised I was right and her room wasn't suitable after all!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lots of food for thought, and arguments both for and against above.
But I will ask one question....if the cat DOES keep you awake, or at least wake you a couple of times in the night, how would you react and would that be the worst thing in the world?
I am really not the most patient of people, and the sound of a noisy neighbour at night or even of a snoring partner can drive me to distraction and even rage. But I never feel angry or annoyed when one of the cats disturbs me in the night, in fact I often find myself rolling over and back to sleep with a happy smile on my face!
Last night I must have been woken up at least 3 times...Murphy purring like an engine in my ear which means he wants feeding at around 2am, Mitzi deciding she wanted a snuggle fest at around 4am and then less pleasantly Peggy hacking up a fur ball as a 7.30am alarm call.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think it's fair to say that the cat can never be happy in a one room set up. You can't possibly know that without observing the cat over a long period of time. Some cats would absolutely hate it, but some wouldn't mind a bit. The only parts of my house that are closed to the cats are the bedrooms and bathroom. They could run through the rest of the house all they wanted, but do you know what they do? They all stay in the living room. They eat there, they play there, they sleep there if they're not in the bed with me (their choice). They even poo there now that I've given in and put a litter tray in! If I open my back door, both girls crowd into my small 4 by 3 porch and sit there for hours on end watching nothing in particular (the screen door backs onto a fence). Then when they're bored of that, guess where they go? Back to the living room!

My house may as well be a blooming studio flat for all the use they make of the extra space!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been trying to think about a 14 room house, so I think we should stop be concerned most of us don't have and never will have a home as large as this. I have only been a pet owner for 6 months, so have very little experience but have been in my house for 20 years and only decided that it was the right time for me late last year. 

However Cookie loves to charge around the house making full use of all the space she has, I accept that a studio has a larger floor space than my downstairs rooms but she loves making use of the stairs and the upstairs rooms, so I don't think I would have decided to get a pet if my living space was much smaller. 

Usain Bolt has nothing on Cookie


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the main room and then the bathroom? 

Are there some big windows? How many windows are there and what do they look out onto? If my Cats were indoors only, they would look out onto a garden and their own bird feeder  

Also ..I'm just thinking of when one of my cats does a big hum dinger of a poop and I can smell it as soon as I walk in the room. Could you cope with that in the middle of the night?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Haha, these are some major concerns.....
though I must say some litters are very good at absorbing smells.

We don't have a litter tray in the bedroom, but right next to it on the landing, and it gets used frequently by cats sleeping on the bed and wanting to get back to bed ASAP. So as far as noise and smell is concerned, it's just as bad as a litter tray on the other end of a studio.
Also, on an average night we have 3 to 5 cats sleeping on the bed with us at some time or other, and they do wake me up at times. Most of the time, it just makes me smile, I give them a cuddle and I go back to sleep, often with a purring cat-engine snuggled up to me.

Hubby does complain apout the smell, though, sometimes.
You might wish to consider a litter tray in the bathroom (pic on the left)










or inside a cupboard (right picture), like they did in one of the Japanese houses...










By the way, do you have a balcony you can cat-proof?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that the cat can never be happy in a one room set up. You can't possibly know that without observing the cat over a long period of time. Some cats would absolutely hate it, but some wouldn't mind a bit. The only parts of my house that are closed to the cats are the bedrooms and bathroom. They could run through the rest of the house all they wanted, but do you know what they do? They all stay in the living room. They eat there, they play there, they sleep there if they're not in the bed with me (their choice). They even poo there now that I've given in and put a litter tray in! If I open my back door, both girls crowd into my small 4 by 3 porch and sit there for hours on end watching nothing in particular (the screen door backs onto a fence). Then when they're bored of that, guess where they go? Back to the living room!
> 
> My house may as well be a blooming studio flat for all the use they make of the extra space!


Yes but at least they have a choice.
And so do you. If have chosen to restict their access by not allowing them in the bedrooms or bathroom I assume you have a reason.
The OP will not be able to do this . They will live, eat , sleep, cook, etc with the cat.
As you say yourself some cats would hate it - so what if the OP gets a kitten who turns out to hate it.
It always seems to come back to what the owner "wants" rather than considering what is "best" for the cat.
Living life in one room is very limited - I don't see how you can get away from that fact.
It is also impractical - if your front door opens onto the one room and the outside world surely the cat will try to escape every time you open the door.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i live in a one bedroom flat (so there's 4 rooms - lounge, kitchen, bedroom and bathroom). it's not massive and my 'kitten' (i use the term loosely, he's 8 months old and is HUGE! ) is currently indoors. he has free run of the flat and has slowly taken over with his stuff! i haven't had any issues with having a kitten in a relatively small space, but the separate rooms is a big bonus. he does wake me up sometimes when he's having a mad 10 minutes although is getting better.

my main concern with a studio though would be having to sleep in close proximity to the litter tray - i've got mine as far away from my bedroom as possible, but it's still unpleasant if he poos at night!! plus at night he often entertains himself by stalking around the rest of the flat and sitting at the various windows - i'd say in all likelihood you'd be losing sleep if he's got to be in the room all the time!

plus it is always useful to be able to confine him to other rooms if necessary - for example sometimes i just don't have time for him to 'help' me mop the floor or change my bed!!


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your comments, definitely food for thought! Our flat is 350 sq foot not including the bathroom which has a long cupboard running the full length under the stairs - about 2.5m long. The ceilings are a min of 12 foot high (Victorian conversion) and we have floor to ceiling bay window, about 3 metres min across. Hope that gives some more info! I know our space is not ideal but we live in one of the most expensive cities and a house is only for millionaires... sadly!! We haven't made a decision yet and are considering all options.  Thanks again for all your help/advice.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Your room is very high, so you could make an extra floor in part of the room, like a landing, for a bedroom for you or some extra space for the cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a great idea Jiskefet! An indoor balcony would give the cat somewhere quiet to go when it just wanted its own company. Perfect (or rather "purrfect"?)


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

personally i think it's a bit small and if you get one cat you need something to keep them entertained and where are you going to fit that stuff. 

Cats can live in relatively small spaces. When I'm out mine live in what I call the cat flat  that's my utility room (except it's now my cat room) the hall and the bathroom. The reason being that when I'm out of the house they chew wires, smash things and scratch things but when I'm in they don't. They got water in the heater once and nearly set fire to the house so it's for their benefit. 

They seem happy enough. Their routine is to play for a bit and then sleep a lot but when I'm in they get the run of the whole house and then they run up and down the stairs for hours. They don't play up so much when I'm there.

It's quite interesting if I get a week off work for the first few days they will still follow their routine even if I'm in so I'll find them asleep on the cat tree all day. I'm like but I want to play and they look cross 

My utility room as I said is now a cat room. As well as their litter trays it contains two cat trees and a scratch post. The bathroom contains their baskets. Also in the rest of the house for when they do play they have a cardboard scratcher in the living room, at the bottom of the stairs, at the top, in the spare room and in my bedroom and they also have a big scratch post at the top of the stairs. Then there's all the toys. And yes I have two cats but you'd probably have to be even more interactive with one because it doesn't have another cat to keep it entertained. You could try maybe rescuing an old cat that isn't active but you'd need to consider that often old cats become incontinent and could you deal with that in a studio flat.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Maybe these solutions will give you some inspiration as to how to make your flat a nice place for your future cat to live in.
> 
> Unbelievable Cat-friendly House Design from Japan*|*moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and moreall with modern style
> 
> House Taishido: Cat-friendly Tokyo Residence Designed by Key Operation*|*moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and moreall with modern style


Oh, Jiskefet! I got me addicted to moderncat.net!! And because it's all your fault that I discovered this Dutch company, you must send me one!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oooohhhh, you shouldn't have shown me that cat tree....
Now I want one, and they are so expensive.....


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Oooohhhh, you shouldn't have shown me that cat tree....
> Now I want one, and they are so expensive.....


I'm glad that the only thing I understood from the website is the price tag of 499. In no way I can discover more about the product or place an order!


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your useful comments! We actually borrowed our next door neighbours stuff for a cat (all of it... call me crazy!) and set it all up how it would be if we had a cat in the flat to see how much room we had. In short it was fine, with still lots of floor space. The flat has TONS of built in storage so there was plenty of room for everything. So now I have bought a 3m high huge activity tree and all the bits and pieces I need so am just awaiting the cat!! Very excited. Have looked extensively into what toys I will need to keep the cat mentally and physically stimulated and am even considering a harness to give the cat walks / play time in the communal gardens. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

From watching the series, "My cat from hell", I've learnt that if you don't have much floor space, the thing to do is create more vertical space, pretty much as Jiskefet suggested. You could put shelves on the wall that could act as a kitty staircase and a walkway around the top of the room. If you're really clever, you could make it so kitty can circumnavigate the room without ever touching the floor . Add some cat trees into the mix, and I think you could do it. It helps that you own your flat, so it's up to you what you stick on the walls 

http://consciouscat.net/2012/02/09/...ucts-recommended-by-cat-daddy-jackson-galaxy/


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you decided whether you'll go for rescue or pedigree yet?


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

We have decided to go for a pedigree. Sadly, there are no local cat rescues that allow indoor only cats - they only have these cats available sometimes with very specific requirements, and recues further away operate a system where you can only recue within 'x' miles of the centre. Also, with a pedigree we know more what temperament we will be getting, i.e. British shorthair, quiet, laid back, and breeders will only allow these cats to go to indoor homes anyway.

If in the future we move somewhere larger we will be adding a rescue cat to our family!

Very excited now!


----------



## AnimaLover89 (Jun 26, 2012)

happycat12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me some advice. We own a studio flat (i.e. one room for everything, sleeping, eating etc with a separate bathroom) and desperately would like a cat. We have thought this through for many years and would be responsible pet owners. We both work, although come back for an hour at lunch and would be able to provide a loving, indoor home. We live in the city and it is too much risk to allow a cat outside - every other tree has a poster on it for a lost cat and we couldn't put a cat or ourselves through that.
> 
> ...


A cat could live quite happily in a flat as i know many people who have house cats these days due to high volumes of traffic nowdays and a cats tendancy to wander far from home and into danger whether it be crossing roads or meeting not so friendly dogs... but i have one warning for you just be careful with your windows!  my cousin had a 2nd floor flat and she left her living room window open while she was out at work as it was a hot day, she imagined the kitten would judge the fall and not atempt to jump from the window ( there was nothing near the window to climb etc),, however she returned home to a tradgedy,, her kitten had fallen out of the window and had passed away, she found its lifeless body below her window, she was distraught... so on hot days etc close windows and use an indoor fan instead while your not there to watch your kitten/cat.. we do not know to this day if the kitten fell acidentally or saw a bird etc and jumped ...


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the warning, that is so so sad, I hope your cousin is ok.

We have thought about this and have had shutters fitted. They are like a wooden gate across the windows but we can still open them, letting air through the tiny gaps. We would never leave our windows open when we're out as wouldn't want to risk getting burgled - even though we live in a nice area you never know!!

I would have thought the same as your cousin though, that cats/kittens could judge the height, she must have been so shocked and upset.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Forget the BSH, what you need is a Persian! Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Forget the BSH, what you need is a Persian! Not that I'm biased or anything...


And it's not like you've just found out your girl is up the duff! :001_tt2:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nearly 4 years on and he still does not sleep through the night most nights!!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Forget the BSH, what you need is a Persian! Not that I'm biased or anything...


yep, Persians rule!!


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't be too disheartened. Here's my thoughts:

*I did It!*
My two cats lived in a three room flat for nearly a year with no problems. One had been an outdoor cat before that. The lounge/kitchen were combined, the bathroom was a normal size bath squared and the bedroom was fairly large.

*How Big is Your Flat?*
While other people say "your place is far too small"... how big is it? Measure in metres (or make an educated guess) and we'll get a better picture.

*What Type of Cat To Get*
Furthermore, having a kitten would teach it from a young age that this is the only space it has. An older cat would sleep and laze around more but may have experience of a larger house. Not an easy choice on what kind of cat to get.

*Keep the Kitty Interested*
A cat may be a little frustrated at times but so long as you have plenty of toys and dens they can hide in, then a cat would more than likely adjust.

*Will a cat Keep Us Awake at Night?*
To your original question, I would guess prepare to be intimate.
While the kitty may have it's own bed, he/she will more than likely want to annoy you at 5am in the morning for food and sleep around you. While some members allow this, my kitties are very good. One will ALWAYS sleep on the bottom of the bed nicely, the other will sleep around my head on the pillow, or sometimes at the bottom of the bed.

Take this morning, my (youngest) kitty woke me up at 4:30am meowing his head off. I opened the bedroom door, pushed him away with sleepy eyes and he didn't do it again for another 30 mins. But saying that, if you sleep in the same area as you live then noise in the morning might not be a problem.

*Noise & Regulations*
Noise can be an issue with studio flats. I sometimes feel bad that the neighbours might hear mine in the morning and I now live in a house. Also, are you renting? Many Landlords will require more bond/deposit money if you want a cat.

*Space for Kitty Things*
Do you have enough space for a cat tree? Litter tray? Food? Litter? Toys? Treatments (like flea tablets or whatever). A cat comes with baggage 

*Notes for Keeping Kitties Inside*
While another poster suggested keeping windows closed and using fans, I would counter say it depends what windows you have. If they're modern, you can open them on the ventilation setting (so open it a bit, but then lock it again so it won't open any further). Something else I read on this forum was to mix cat food with water, mainly water, then freeze it in ice cubes as a treat for kitty in the hot weather. You can also look at special nets to keep them in.

I wouldn't let kitty out in a city environment and glad you agree.

Let us know how you get on whatever you decide.


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your post, I won't put answers to all your questions here as they have all been gone through on this thread already but it was good to think again and realise that we have made the right decision to welcome a new cat into our home! Horray! 

Still haven't decided on the breed but sadly won't be a persian, LOVE exotics though so that's a compromise right? However, it will be ages until we get one as we have so much research to do on breeders etc. Very exciting though.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know much about breeds, but I think you would be better going for a laid-back one, rather than something more active like a Bengal, otherwise there'll be absolute havoc in a small flat. Good luck with your search, it sounds like any furbaby would be luck to have you!


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

This thread has been really interesting to read- we're currently in talks with our landlord about allowing us to have a cat (we viewed a gorgeous BSH kitten yesterday too which we probably shouldn't have done as it's got our hopes up!) The flat I share with my boyfriend has a living room/kitchen combined, not massive but by no means small, just a good sized room. We have a small hallway and a large bathroom, and then our bedroom is strangely shaped (it's kind of L shaped), it's all on one floor but we feel that this would be plenty big enough for a cat to live happily. We do have a balcony though, i'd get quite paranoid I think if we had a cat, the door would always be locked if that was the case


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing's a compromise for a Persian! Seriously though, exotics are lovely!


----------

